# Wie sehr belastet Trial den Rücken.



## Mario-Trial (5. Mai 2004)

Hey,

also ich hab seit einiger Zeit (ca. 4 Wochen) bissl Rückenschmerzen gehabt, ma mehr, ma weniger. So heute ist es aber nun so weit, dass ich mich kaum bewegen kann. Ich finde das mit 18 Jahren sehr unnormal. 

Da mir nun alle weiß machen wollen, dass das am Trial liegt, frage ich hier ma nach. Also die Schmerzen befinden sich über dem Steiß, sozusagen im unteren Bogen des S der Wirbelsäule.

War auch schon beim Arzt, der hat mir nur gesagt ich solle mal zur Physiotherapeutin (zum Muskelaufbau... besser geeignet zum trialn).

Anmerken will ich noch, dass ich bedingt durch die Abi-Vorbereitung und bedingt dadurch, dass ich erst seit ca. 1,5 Monaten ein einigermaßen brauchbares Bike hab, mit dem sowas auch möglich ist, nich wirklich viel und oft getrialt hab und dadurch, dass ich ja nu nich der oberchecker bin und maximal meterkanten runter springe (die es bei mir aber nicht grad im überfluss gibt).

Ich hoffe hier kennt sich jemand aus mit sowas und kann mir näheres sagen.

So long,
Mario


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (5. Mai 2004)

Trial beansprucht die Rückenmuskulatur ziemlich stark. Das ist absolut positiv, weil es die Rückenmuskeln ausbildet und trainiert. 

Das ist m.E. das beste Mittel gegen die von Dir beschriebenen Beschwerden. Allerdings ist es so, dass Du die Muskeln erst aufbauen musst und es dabei nicht übertreiben solltest.

Beim Rücken war es bei mir schon ein paar mal so, dass sich Beschwerden durch eine neue Belastung "einschalten" und nach einer gewissen Zeit auch wieder "ausschalteten". Ich sag dann immer, was es einschaltet schaltet es auch wieder aus und mache fleißig weiter. (Das ist natürlich die etwas riskantere Methode). Seit ich Trial trainiere habe ich jetzt überhaupt keine Rückenprobleme mehr. Die sind richtig spürbar durch das "Trial-Muskel-Training" weggegangen.

Der sicherste Weg ist natürlich so einer Sache auf den Grund zu gehen indem Du einen kompetenten Orthopäden findest. Auf jeden Fall nicht den Hausarzt! Im Zweifel zu mehreren Orthopäden gehen. Wenn alle sagen Du brauchst mehr Muskulatur im Rücken, bist Du mit Trial auf dem richtigen Weg. Musst halt besser dosieren. Dich warm machen und so.

Falls Du im Gelände trainieren kannst, sind auch so "Schüler B" und "U-11" Sektionen zum Warmmachen und für den Muskelaufbau gut.

(Schüler B und U-11 sind Altersklassen beim Wettkampf-Trial. Das sind schwarze und weiße Spuren in den Sektionen.)

Ach ja! Für mein Verständnis ist Trial nicht ausschließlich das herunterspringen von möglichst hohen Absätzen. Da gibt es noch viel viel mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. Mai 2004)

Trial kann den Rücken schon sehr belasten. Ich würde ja meine Bandscheibenvorfall-Story wieder rauskramen, wenn die nicht schon 'nen Bart hätte wie Fidel Castro.
Trial kann den Rücken aber auch stärken, das setzt allerdings ein Mindestmaß an Stützkraft deiner Rückenmuskulatur voraus, und das bekommste bei der Physio. Geh einfach zur Physiotherapie und lass dir da ein paar Übungen für die untere Rückenmuskulatur zeigen, und geh mal bissl öfter schwimmen. Dann dürfte es mit Trial kein Rückenproblem mehr geben, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Mario-Trial (5. Mai 2004)

meine mutter hat auch schon gesagt, ich solle ma zum orthopäden gehen... das werd ich denn wohl auch ma machen.

@ Ralf Stofer
Is mir klar, dass trial was anderes ist, als irgendwo runterspringen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass bei solchen Sachen die größten Stauchungen auftreten, welche dann ja zu solchen beschwerden führen.


----------



## LauraPalmer (5. Mai 2004)

ja des mit dem Rücken ist echt zach!!! hab da auch ständig Probleme... wie sich das beim Mario anhört, sind die Schmerzen nicht muskulärer Natur, sondern das klassische "Männer"-Problem im Lendenwirbelbereich; Muskeltraining nützt was; für Trial ist dieser Stützgurt zu empfehlen: heist Lumbotrain(Hersteller weis ich jetzt nicht), der stützt/stabilisiert und stimuliert glztg. die Muskeln - ich verwende den auch und der is supi zum quadrat;

außerdem gibt es eine angenehme Übung(ja Raimund, ich weiß wie das ausschaut!), die mache ich immer nachdem ich gefahren bin: auf den Boden legen und eine halbe Rolle rückwärts(Beine nach hinten, bis die Zehen den Boden berühren) - in dieser Stellung für 5 - 10 min. verharren... mit dieser Übung wirkt man dem "Zusammengedrücktwerden" der elenden Bandscheiben entgegen - die Übung ist echt Gold wert;


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (5. Mai 2004)

ich kann nur sagen, dass das trialen bei mir nur positive effekte bezüglich rückenschmerzen hat.

ich bin knapp 2m gross und muss "uffer maloche" ständig schwere sachen tragen und mich desöfteren auch mal verrenken. deswegen litt ich auch so manches mal unter rückenbeschwerden.

vor 9 monaten habe ich mit dem trialen begonnen, schmerzen hatte ich nur in der anfangsphase, was wohl eher muskelkater war, schliesslich musste sich der rücken den neuen belastungen anpassen.
seitdem aber habe ich garkeine beschwerden mehr, weder beim trialen noch auf der arbeit.
für mich ist trial also der perfekte sport für den rücken.

ich muss aber sagen, dass ich extrem gut schlafe, denn ich habe mir eine gute (und leider teure) latexmatraze und ein gutes lattenrost gekauft. im bett verbringt man halt viele stunden, und schlechtes liegen ist echtes gift für den rücken.
ich kann euch allen nur raten, euch auch ein gutes bett zu beschaffen, schliesslich verbringt ihr dort 1/3 eures lebens!


----------



## King Loui (5. Mai 2004)

hab die vorhergehenden post nicht gelesen, also sorry wenn ich etwas wiederhole.

wichtig ist, dass du vor dem trialen die rückenmuskulatur dehnst, sprich mit den händen an die füße, seitlich drehen, während die füße still stehen und so ein zeug. kauf dir am besten ein buch (achtung dabei es gibt auch viele schlechte) oder besuch einen joga kurs (hört sich jetzt dumm an, aber es hilft). kann aber auch daran liegen, das sich deine wirbelsäule verformt hat und nicht 100% gerade ist. bei so einem fall hilft nur der orthopäde. das a und o ist aber eine gut gedente muskulatur, ich habs das erste jahr auch viel zu locker gehalten und hab jetzt den salat. meine muskeln sind stark verkürzt und da sind schmerzen vorprogrammiert. jetzt ist es umso schwerer gegenzuarbeiten, also fang ,wenn du noch nicht angefangen hast, mit dem dehnen sofort an.


----------



## Fars (5. Mai 2004)

ich würde noch Fitnessstudio empfehlen. Aber es hilft nicht immer. Man muss es richtig kombinieren. Solche Übungen wie Kreuzheben spannen den Rücken ganz stark ein. Ich hab 90 Kilo 8 mal(und 4 Sätze) gemacht, und am nächsten tag getrialt. Mein Rücken tat mir ne Woche weh. Aber jetzt mach ich immer mindestens einen Tag Pause und hab keine Probleme... 

p.s.
Das Bett muss natürlich RICHTIG und BEQUEM aufgebaut sein!


----------



## elhefe (5. Mai 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss aber sagen, dass ich extrem gut schlafe, denn ich habe mir eine gute (und leider teure) latexmatraze und ein gutes lattenrost gekauft. im bett verbringt man halt viele stunden, und schlechtes liegen ist echtes gift für den rücken.
> ich kann euch allen nur raten, euch auch ein gutes bett zu beschaffen, schliesslich verbringt ihr dort 1/3 eures lebens!



Jaja. Ein gutes Bett ist Gold wert. Diese Erfahrung habe ich bezüglich Rückenachmerzen auch gemacht.


Trotzdem schadet es nicht, die Rückenmuskulatur zu trainieren.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Ray (5. Mai 2004)

muss auch mal dazu was loswerden...

durch trial wird die rückenmuskulatur extrem trainiert... meine rückenmuskulatur ist sehr ausgeprägt und da ich ausser trial keinen nennenswerten sport treibe ist das ein guter indikator 

allerdings geht trial auf höherem niveau EXTREM auf die bandscheiben... deshalb glaube ich kaum das man von ein paar monaten trial rückenprobleme bekommen kann... die krasse belastung gibts bei hohen drops, weiten jumps und beim tippen am limit wenn man sich vom reifen die ritze putzen lässt... 

wenn ich 3 tage ohne pause trainiere hab ich auch rückenschmerzen, glücklicherweise gehöre ich nicht zu denen die genetisch für bandscheibenvorfälle empfänglich sind... bin ja auch schon im höheren alter


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (5. Mai 2004)

Zum Thema Beweglichkeitstraining. Es gibt ein Buch das heißt "Supertrainer Stretching und Beweglichkeit" ist von Christoph Anrich.

Ich habe sehr viel probiert in diese Richtung. 

(Bei mir sind die Sehnen etc. auf der Oberschenkelrück und Innenseite stark verkürzt. Durch jahrelangen Sport ohne jegliches Beweglichkeitstraining. Auch sonst halte ich mich für relativ unbeweglich.)

Die Anleitungen aus diesem Buch haben bei mir echte Wunder bewirkt. In kürzester Zeit in verschiedenen Bereichen 20% - 30% Steigerung. Mit monatelangem Stretching war die Verbesserung fast bei 0. Diese Methodik ist echt der Hammer und wird in den nächsten Jahren einiges im Sport verändern.

Wichtig ist aber das genaue Lesen. Nicht einfach eine Übung aufschlagen und machen. Da könnte der Schuss nach hinten gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. Mai 2004)

Ich kann nur die von Wimmeretz oben genannte Übung empfehlen.

Dehnt den Rücken und sieht wirklich extrem Porno aus.

@ Gerhard

Soll ich mal das Foto von deiner Übung hier posten?


----------



## LauraPalmer (6. Mai 2004)

vergiss es...


----------



## BigJimmele (6. Mai 2004)

Mario-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> also ich hab seit einiger Zeit (ca. 4 Wochen) bissl Rückenschmerzen gehabt, ma mehr, ma weniger. So heute ist es aber nun so weit, dass ich mich kaum bewegen kann. Ich finde das mit 18 Jahren sehr unnormal.
> ...
> Mario



Sehr guten Thema. Ich habs meinerseits schon mal wieder aufs Alter u. Gewicht geschoben.

Hatte auch ständig Probleme mit dem Rücken, kam aber vom Volleyball (Hallenboden!!). Kommischerweise gehts mir besser seit ich 2-3 die Woche triale.
Scheint also dass Trial die Rückenmuskulatur stärkt !

Aber auch hier Vorsicht. Hab auch schon mal nen 1 Meterdrop gemacht und bin dabei bischen verkrampft und schräg aufgekommen. Oiink, schon hat ichs wieder im Kreuz, genau in dem Bereich wie von Dir beschrieben. 3-4 Tage Pause und ziwschendurch bischen Joggen, alles wieder ok.

Ja zu nem Physiothera-Fuzzi. Frag aber mal nach ob es auch "Manuelle Therapie" fürn Rücken gibt. Das ist erste Sahne und hat meine beiden Schultern ruckzuck wieder fit gemacht. Das soll heisse, ich konnte mir nicht mal ohne Schulterschmerzen den Hintern abwischen.

Wird schon wieder ...


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. Mai 2004)

also danke schonmal für die ganzen antworten. bin schonmal beruhigt, dass es höchstwahrscheinlic nich daran liegt 

@ BigJimmele

Ja die sollen mir ja Übungen zum Muskulaturaufbau zeigen, die ich dann morgens und abends jeweils 10 Minuten machen soll. Wenn ich sie in Erfahrung gebracht habe, poste ich sie hier mal


----------



## Smilymarco (6. Mai 2004)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im November einige Probleme mit meinem Rücken

-> angebrochener Lendenwirbel

Ursache: Zu hohe Drops mit meinem Einrad.... (über 2 m )

Lösung: 3 Monate Zwangspause (nur 2 Monate gemacht)
            Rückentraining
            Karate ... klingt komisch is aber so   durch die verschiedenen                                     Techniken und Übungen in Karate wird 1. der gesamte Körper und der Rücken gut trainiert und 2. lernt man wie man sich richtig bewegt und mit dem Körper besser arbeiten kann


----------



## konrad (6. Mai 2004)

also mein rücken wird bloß immer breiter vom trialn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FAT A (6. Mai 2004)

q


----------



## Sanitoeter (6. Mai 2004)

hm... Ann-Christin Bettenhausen (KOXX) Hadde auch was middm Rücken...
Und Trial soll sehr gesund füren Rücken sein, wenn man es richtig macht...


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. Mai 2004)

FAT A schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte vor zwei jahren einen Bandscheibenvorfall mit 19 , seit dem ich ein reines Trial Bike fahre und die Geo meines rades sich wesentlich verbessert hat, habe ich so wenig schmerzen wie nie zuvor.
> 
> tip mario trial : bist du dir sicher das du nicht schon einen Bandscheibenvorfall hast ? Geh der Tatsache der Rückenbeschwerden auf den Grund, ein bandscheibenvorfall muss nicht immer mit sehr starken schmerzen verbunden sein..... meist gibt nur ein kernsplinttomogramm aufschluss darüber ...



Hab nächste Woche Dienstag Termin beim Orthopäden. Der wird schon rausbekommen was es ist


----------



## elhefe (6. Mai 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> also mein rücken wird bloß immer breiter vom trialn




Ich sagdas jetzt nicht aus Neid... Aber auf dem einen Foto, dass Du hier mal von Deinem Rücken reingestellt hast, sah dieser schon etwas seltsam, wenn nich gar ominös aus.   

Aber eines muss man dem Rücken lassen. Breit war (is) er.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (6. Mai 2004)

Hey Mario! Wenn Du der mit dem V-Kreuz bist, dann kann es ja an der Muskulatur nicht liegen.

Da würd ich aber echt erst mal die Bremse reinhauen und das mit dem Orthopäden abwarten! Nicht das Du Dir da noch was versaust.


----------



## konrad (6. Mai 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Aber eines muss man dem Rücken lassen. Breit war (is) er.



 IST er!


----------



## Schlingsi (6. Mai 2004)

hier das original bild...


----------



## Mario-Trial (7. Mai 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Mario! Wenn Du der mit dem V-Kreuz bist, dann kann es ja an der Muskulatur nicht liegen.
> 
> Da würd ich aber echt erst mal die Bremse reinhauen und das mit dem Orthopäden abwarten! Nicht das Du Dir da noch was versaust.



Nee der bin isch net  Bin nich so der Muskeltyp, aber n breites Kreuz hab ich auch (Knochenbedingt)


----------



## ecols (8. September 2004)

also ichbin auch 4 jahre trial gefahren.. und hatte irgendwann rückenprobleme.. auch mit 18.. auch v.a. während der abivorbemerkung..

und woran lags? überhaupt nicht am trial.. es waren einfach angewöhnte haltungsschäden die ich jetzt mit hilfe eines chiropraktikers los geworden bin..
ich bin halt der meinung dass der physiotherapeut überhaupt nix bringt wenn du nämlich irgendwas an den wirbeln verschoben hast..

bei mir wars damals so dass 17 wirbel falsch saßen.. da kannst du trainieren wie ein wilder und es wird garantiert nicht mehr besser..
wenn du in oberfranken wohnst kann cih dir einen empfehlen..

greetz

chriss


----------



## ride (8. September 2004)

interessantes Thema! Ich fahr jetzt erst seit ein paar Tagen trial, und jeden Tag hab ich irgendwoanders Schmerzen!   Heute zB hat mir meine Schulter total weh getan, sodass ich nicht allzulange fahren konnte. Also ich glaub trialen geht schon ziemlich an die Substanz. Bin aber froh, dass ich nun weiss, dass nicht nur mir jeweils was weh tut! Besonders Schlimm ist es auch mit den Händen! Aber ich hab mir nun neue Handschuhe gekauft, und hoffe es wird nun besser. Auch die Füsse schmerzen jeweils etwas von der einseitigen Belastung auf den Pedalen. Gehts euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (8. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> interessantes Thema! Ich fahr jetzt erst seit ein paar Tagen trial, und jeden Tag hab ich irgendwoanders Schmerzen!   Heute zB hat mir meine Schulter total weh getan, sodass ich nicht allzulange fahren konnte. Also ich glaub trialen geht schon ziemlich an die Substanz. Bin aber froh, dass ich nun weiss, dass nicht nur mir jeweils was weh tut! Besonders Schlimm ist es auch mit den Händen! Aber ich hab mir nun neue Handschuhe gekauft, und hoffe es wird nun besser. Auch die Füsse schmerzen jeweils etwas von der einseitigen Belastung auf den Pedalen. Gehts euch auch so?



mri tut auch ab und zu mein rücken weh, aber ich kann dann immernoch weiter trialen, ist halt nicht sooo tragisch..........aber was mich voll aufregt, das mir mein rechtes handgelenk sehr oft weh tut, ich weiss einfach nicht, woher das kommt.

Jan


----------



## AzMo (8. September 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> aber was mich voll aufregt, das mir mein rechtes handgelenk sehr oft weh tut, ich weiss einfach nicht, woher das kommt.
> 
> Jan



das kommt vom wichsen 

(sorry ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen)


----------



## Booomer (8. September 2004)

Ich stell jetzt einfach mal nen link rein, hab kein bock das alles zu schreiben!
Durchlesen und weise werden.
Bandscheiben- und Rückenschmerzen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. September 2004)

Ich hatte am anfang auch viele Probleme, z.b. Rücken, schulter, etc. das dauert ein bißchen, bis das komplett aufhört.
Also irgendwann wars dann auch vorbei. 
Dein Körper gewöhnt sich an die Belstung, und du die Muskel stellen siuch drauf ein, wenn de Glück hast wirste n Klotz und baust muskel auf wie blöde, oder du wirst n Lauch und machst alles mit schnellkraft und so.....


----------



## elhefe (8. September 2004)

AzMo schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt vom wichsen
> 
> (sorry ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen)




Kann ich gut verstehen, hat sich ja förmlich aufgedrängt.


----------



## kubigott (9. September 2004)

Hatte in deinem Alter auch viel Probleme mit dem Rücken, war auch in so einer Rückenschule hat nichts gebracht, bin dann ins Fitnessstudio und muß sagen hab jetzt keine Beschwerden mehr. 3-5 mal die Woche 1-2 Stunden, einfach hart trainieren (man gewöhnt sich dran   ) muß nicht mal speziell fürn Rücken sein, halt normales Training. Bis 21 oder so wächst das Skelett eh noch, kriegst dann schnell eine super Breite und solide Muskulatur...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. September 2004)

AzMo schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt vom wichsen
> 
> (sorry ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen)



haha, ich wichse aber nicht, ich lasse machen.   

Jan


----------



## ride (11. September 2004)

hey ich hab nach 4(!!)Tagen trial fahren schon meine erste Zwangspause! und zwar mit verdacht auf Muskelfaserriss oder sowas in der Schulter/Oberarm, kann mittlerweile mein bike nicht mal mehr  aufheben mit dem einen Arm, geschweige denn fahren! Schon ziemlich krass wie sehr mein Körper auf diese neuen Bewegungen von trialen reagiert! (wenn man bedenkt dass ich schon 9Jahre lang BMXfahre und nie Probleme hatte!!) Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, dass trial fahren so Gesundheitsschädlich ist  

Das schlimmste ist ja, dass ich nun wahrscheindlich nicht mehr fahren kann, bevor der Winter kommt  

naja wie auch immer, passt schon....


ride on!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> haha, ich wichse aber nicht, ich lasse machen.
> 
> Jan


das hättest du wohl gerne, ne.
Du lässt es wahrscheinlich von frau hand und ihren 5töchtern machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (11. September 2004)

Rückenschmerzen habe ich nur dann wenn ich auf den Rücken gefallen bin, weil die Bremse durchgerutscht ist. Ansonsten leide ich mehr an Muskelkater welches sich aber auf den ganzen Körper verteilt, ach ja und endlos viele blaue flecke an den Beinen.


----------



## sensiminded (13. September 2004)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:
			
		

> Rückenschmerzen habe ich nur dann wenn ich auf den Rücken gefallen bin, weil die Bremse durchgerutscht ist. Ansonsten leide ich mehr an Muskelkater welches sich aber auf den ganzen Körper verteilt, ach ja und endlos viele blaue flecke an den Beinen.



also für zwei deiner probleme gibts ne lösung:

1. bitumen oder flexen gegen durchrutschen der bremse
2. schienbeinschoner gegen blaue fleken oder hässlich tiefe wunden am bein

safety first


----------



## Silver Phoenix (13. September 2004)

Die blauen flecke finde ich eigentlich garnich so schlimm, nur leider würden da auch keine schienbeinschoner helfen den die blauen flecken sind an den Oberscheinkeln.

Ich fahre schon mit bitume, trotzdem rutschen die Bremsen machmal durch. Liegt vieleicht daran das die Bremsen selber von Anno achtzehnhundert sind


----------



## Hopserhäsle (13. September 2004)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:
			
		

> Die blauen flecke finde ich eigentlich garnich so schlimm, nur leider würden da auch keine schienbeinschoner helfen den die blauen flecken sind an den Oberscheinkeln.
> 
> Ich fahre schon mit bitume, trotzdem rutschen die Bremsen machmal durch. Liegt vieleicht daran das die Bremsen selber von Anno achtzehnhundert sind


nicht HS33 oder ne gute V-Brake ? ohhh das muss sich ändern.  
MAGURA RuLeZ


----------



## Silver Phoenix (13. September 2004)

Also es sind schon noch Magura hydraulikbremsen aber uralte  
Ändern würde ich es ja gerne aber leider habe nicht genug Geld übrig um mir neue zu kaufen


----------



## sensiminded (13. September 2004)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:
			
		

> Also es sind schon noch Magura hydraulikbremsen aber uralte
> Ändern würde ich es ja gerne aber leider habe nicht genug Geld übrig um mir neue zu kaufen




bei ebay hab ich jetzt mal ne gebrauchte hs33 für knapp über 30 übern tisch gehen sehen. wenn du noch richtige trial beläge drin hast dürfte eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen-denke mal sogar mit ner hs22 oder so.
wie machst du das mit den blauen flecken an den oberschenkeln-durch stürze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (13. September 2004)

Das mit den Hämatomen ist glaube ich mehr vom Sattel.  Wenn ich beim abspringen ( oder bei der Landung ) tief in die hocke gehe komme ich manchmal an den Sattel. Ist aber halb so wild, tun nicht sehr weh sieht aber aus als ob ich eine tracht Prügel bekommen hätte.   
Ich weis ich könnte den Sattel abmachen aber mir ist es halt lieber mit Sattel.


----------



## sensiminded (13. September 2004)

achso - das kenn ich noch davon als ich mein zaskar anfänglich zum trialen verwendet hatte. sattel und hohes oberrohr sind ungesund beim in die knie gehen oder balancieren.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. September 2004)

Hmmm ****, der thread kommt gerade recht. Hatte manchmal Rückenschmerzen vom trialen aber in den letzten Wochen ist es schon häftiger geworden.

Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel triale (fast täglich) oder   daran das ich langsam so hohe Sachen hoch komm das ich mich ziemlich  verbiegen muss.... aber langsam wirds unangenehm.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. September 2004)

Was soll man dazu sagen, was wäre ein Tag ohne Rückenschmerzen ...   
Naja hab manchma im unteren Rücken/Lendenbereich son bissi "Schmerzen", Schmerzen kann man schon kaum sagen, aber einfach ma 5 mins hinsitzen, dann passt das wieder.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. September 2004)

Also mir hat mal nen Sport Lehrer gesagt, dass man Rückenschmerzen bekommt, wenn die Rücken muskeln viel ausgeprägter sind als die Bauchmuskeln, weil dann das ganze Kreuz nicht mehr stabil genug ist. 
Dementsprechend empfohl er die Bauchmuskeln zu trainieren...


----------



## Jens L. (14. September 2004)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll man dazu sagen, was wäre ein Tag ohne Rückenschmerzen ...
> Naja hab manchma im unteren Rücken/Lendenbereich son bissi "Schmerzen", Schmerzen kann man schon kaum sagen, aber einfach ma 5 mins hinsitzen, dann passt das wieder.



Genau die gleichen Rückenprobleme habe ich auch. Der Fabi hat mir dann seine Theorie erzählt, wonach die Fehlstellung der Wirbelsäule durch zu starke Rückenmuskeln und durch gleichzeitig verkümmerte Bauchmuskeln kommt. Klingt, nachdem ich die Seiten, die hier gepostet wurden, gelesen hatte, logisch. Ich werde das mal ausprobieren und meine Erfahrungen hier rein posten.


----------



## Lewinski (14. September 2004)

das mit den rücken schmerzen war auch am anfang bei mir  

und angelo berlin kann ich auch zusimmen, so ein gymnastiklehrer hat das auch zu mir gesagt das ich meine bauchmuskeln zu schwach sind

und dann kann der sommer und bin geschwommen wie ne dreckssau, (kraulen ist das 2. beste nach trialen) 
danach hab ich auch selber gemerkt das mir manches leichter fällt zum beilspiel vorderrad hochziehen oder so.

also ich kann schwimmen nur empfelen weil man da den ganzen körper trainiert und die kondition

köffte markus


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. September 2004)

Da gibts nur eins, Crunches bis der Bauch brennt !


----------



## tinitram (14. September 2004)

hab da auch noch ne Warnung oder eine Erfahrung:

Ich hatte früher eigentlich nie Rückenschmerzen oder ähnliches.
Ich habe April und Mai ziemlich intensiv trainiert, täglich 5 bis 6 Stunden oder so. Das hat meinem Rücken gar nix angetan - im Gegenteil - ich wurde sogar noch gestärkt: In der uni konnt ich dann problemlos mal 6 oder 8 Stunden sitzen ohne was im Rücken zu merken.

Einen Tag hab ich aber nen Fehler gemacht: ich bin nach dem mehrstündigen Trialtraining in der Hängematte eingeschlafen. Als ich aufgestanden bin, bekam ich auf einmal einen ziemlich stechenden Schmerz in der Wirbelsäule in der Beckengegend. Hat über ne woche ziemlich stark geschmerzt.
Seit diesem Tag quäle ich mich damit rum - beim trialen merkt man's nicht; aber wenn ich irgendwo sitze ist's doch spürbar.

Ich hab geraten bekommen etwas für die Bauchmuskulatur zu tun und auf meine Körperhaltung genauer zu achten. Das hat auf jeden Fall geholfen.

Martin


----------



## [YoSHi] (14. September 2004)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Crunches...


... sind auch nicht gerade gut für den Rücken! Schau dich mal auf Bodybuilding Seiten nach alternativen, rückenschonenden Übungen für die Bauchmuskulatur um. Eine Million Crunches bringen sowieso eher was für Ausdauer als Muskelmasse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (15. September 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir hat mal nen Sport Lehrer gesagt, dass man Rückenschmerzen bekommt, wenn die Rücken muskeln viel ausgeprägter sind als die Bauchmuskeln...



Die müssen nicht unbdingt stärker ausgeprägt sein. Reicht schon aus, wenn sie stark verkürzt sind, z. B. durch häufiges Radfahren. In dem Fall helfen Dehnungsübungen. Wenn du mit geschlossenen Füßen und durchgestreckten Knien den Boden mit den Händen berühren kannst, is alles im grünen Bereich. Handflächen auflegen fetzt natürlich noch mehr. Trialer kommen oft nicht mal bis zu den Knöcheln.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. September 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Trialer kommen oft nicht mal bis zu den Knöcheln.


das ist jaa geschwätz, ich komme mit den handflächen auch auf den boden und ich kann sogar meinen oberkörper komplett an den beinen anlegen.   

Jan


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. September 2004)

naja eigentlioch nich. früher (vor3 monaten) hab ich es auch nich geschafft mit den fingerspitzen den boden zu berühren. aba durch ständiges dehnen schaff ich es jetzt mit den handflächen den boden zu berühren (allerdings nur sehr kurz) und mit durchgestrecktem bein!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> das ist jaa geschwätz, ich komme mit den handflächen auch auf den boden und ich kann sogar meinen oberkörper komplett an den beinen anlegen.
> 
> Jan


 du bestehst ja auch nur aus haut und Knochen, da sind ja gar keine Muskel, die gedehnt werden müssten.....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. September 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> ... sind auch nicht gerade gut für den Rücken! Schau dich mal auf Bodybuilding Seiten nach alternativen, rückenschonenden Übungen für die Bauchmuskulatur um. Eine Million Crunches bringen sowieso eher was für Ausdauer als Muskelmasse ...



du sollst auch keine Megabauchmuskeln aufbauen, sondern ausbilden was da is, das reicht völlig. Und wenn man die ordentlich macht sind die net schlechter fürn Rücken als vergleichbare Sachen


----------



## Booomer (15. September 2004)

Ihr versteht da was falsch, es sind nicht die verkürzten rückenmuskeln. sondern die verkürzten bauchmuskeln! diese ist durch durch das ständige sitzen, in der schule, im büro, auf dem fahrrad und anschließend sogar im bett (wer schläft schon völlig ausgestreckt!), total verkürzt. wen man sich nun ruckartig oder einfach nur ungewohnt schnell aufrichtet, denkt der körper dieser muskel würde reißen. um dies zu verhindern, initialisiert der körper einen schmerz im gegenspieler des bauchmuskels, dem unteren rückenmuskel (der hexenschuß). also muß eigentlich der untere bauchmuskel auf länge trainiert werden und nicht der rückenmuskel.
das ganze gibts nochmal ausführlich auf der seite von doctor walter packi, ein spezialist für biokinematik hier , unter der rubrik "kreuzschmerzen", die anderen sachen sind auch sehr lesenswert.
passende übungen gibts hier


----------



## Jens L. (15. September 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Die müssen nicht unbdingt stärker ausgeprägt sein. Reicht schon aus, wenn sie stark verkürzt sind, z. B. durch häufiges Radfahren. In dem Fall helfen Dehnungsübungen. Wenn du mit geschlossenen Füßen und durchgestreckten Knien den Boden mit den Händen berühren kannst, is alles im grünen Bereich. Handflächen auflegen fetzt natürlich noch mehr. Trialer kommen oft nicht mal bis zu den Knöcheln.



Wie darf man das verstehen? Meine Bauchmuskeln sind verkürzt und jetzt soll ich sie dehnen, indem ich mich nach vorne beuge?!  

Ich komme mit meinen Fingern bis zum Boden, trotzdem habe ich Rückenprobleme. Und zwar im Lendenbereich, das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem sogenannten  "Hexenschuss" zutun.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2004)

also ich hab keine Rückenschmerzen, am besten man geht bei stärkeren Rückenschmerzen zum onkel doktor, der hat mir schon oft geholfen, bis jetzt sind alle schmerzen wieder weggegangen.......das kann auch ruhig so bleiben


----------



## Booomer (16. September 2004)

@jens
neien, natürlich nicht nach vorne beugen, sondern nach hinten! is doch logisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (16. September 2004)

Jens L. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie darf man das verstehen? Meine Bauchmuskeln sind verkürzt und jetzt soll ich sie dehnen, indem ich mich nach vorne beuge?!



Ich sprach von verkürzten Rückenmuskeln, so wie es bei mir der Fall war.


----------

